

Sync servers with BitTorrent Sync - imd23
http://samglover.net/bittorrent-sync-amazon-ec2/

======
shocks
I'm using one of those Intel Atm £2.50 OVH dedicated servers for exactly this.
It works pretty well, but I've had issues when syncing files that change
often.

I've switched to using ownCloud for documents and other rapidly changing
files, and BitTorrent Sync for large folder backups. It's working really
really well. ownCloud is 100x better than it ever used to be and installation
was a breeze.

------
inetsee
Something similar can be done using a Raspberry Pi instead of an AWS instance.
Just go to your favorite search engine and search for "raspberry pi bittorrent
sync". This way you can save that $175/year for an AWS micro instance, and
have complete control over your server.

------
creq1112
BitTorrent Sync cannot be considered secure nor privacy-respecting as long as
it is closed source.

